# The [Official] Asian Movie Thread



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 6, 2006)

*Asian MOVIE Madness.*

So which movie(s) is your best?
Anything goes, action, drama etc etc etc.

I'd say;

1. Oldboy
2. Ichi the Killer
4. Battle Royale
3. Fearless

Well those are the only 4 that are worth mentioning, only seen like 10 or so.

Anyway! Post your best movie(s) and write off what's so good with the movie!


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 6, 2006)

1. Battle Royale (total truth about human nature)
2. Kung Fu Hustle( Funny stuff, I love the blind guys)
3. Shaolin Soccer(My favorite part is the Cha Cha Cha)
4. The God of Cookery( Another Stephen Chow moive, they're hilarious)
5. Kikujiro( Sweet, sweet movie. Very touching, and I love the music.)

lol, I have a Stephen Chow fetish.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 6, 2006)

hey sumoni, i like your list!!!! 2,3 are my faves...


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanx, have you seen The God of Cookery? It's a bit older but it's really funny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah i saw it , funny movie.  but i heard god of gambling is one of his good ones too.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 7, 2006)

1. Juon v-version
2. Audition
3. Battle Royale
4. House of Flying Daggers
5. Hush


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm terrible with listing favourites, but here's some of the ones I enjoyed that come to mind (excluding anime):

*Battle Royale*, *Ring* (_might well known now, but it's a masterclass in suspenseful horror_), *The Eye* (_some notable shocks_), *A Tale of Two Sisters* (_very well made from any aspect_), *Police Story* (_incredible action by Jackie Chan_), *All About Lily Chou-Chou* (_depressing and unrealistic at points, but very memorable_), *The Happiness of the Katakuris* (_Miike Takashi making a horror/comedy/musical is always interesting_), *Audition* (_not all that rewatchable, but very chilling_), *Oldboy* (_excellent, a step above the other two 'Vengeance' films_), *Hard Boiled* (_tops effectively any other gun action movie_), *Princess Blade* (_only because the opening sequence has one of the best bullet on blade effects on film_), *Dark Water* (_the ending is a bit lost and not enough really happens, but it's still got a fair bit of substance_), *Shaolin Soccer* (_just great fun_), *Azumi* (_I didn't think 'Versus' was good at all, but this is much better work from the director with a budget_), *Ong-Bak* (_just the action_), *Kung Fu Hustle* (_Steven Chow's latest isn't as good as 'Shaolin Soccer', but it's still entertaining_), *Hero* (_has a stronger narrative than 'House of Flying Daggers' with better action too_).


----------



## tank! (Apr 7, 2006)

I haven't seen battle royale or amyn action ones, but:

1. Azumi (fighting could have been better but i like dthe plot, and Aya Ueto is a total babe )
2. House of Flying Daggers (bad plot/twists but great cinematography
3. Hero
4. Fallen Angels
5. In the Mood for Love


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 7, 2006)

i cant belive that nobody has mentioned infernal affairs! That film is beyond just a great asian film its a great piece of cinema full stop!

Also whomever said kikujiro kudos cause thats a really sweet film, though when it comes to Takeshi Kitano films I prefer hana-bi, brother and violent cop.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, nice lists guys... Looks like i've forgotten too many mentionable movies, such as;

Hero
Shaolin Soccer(heheh)
Kung-Fu Hustle
House of Flying Daggers.

Though I gotta say, Hero is really good. Hero in my opinion is one of the best asian movies made.


----------



## Vaizard (Apr 7, 2006)

1. Ikiru
2. Seven Samurai
3. Ran
4. Tokyo Story
5. Spirited Away

Other favs:

Versus, Battle Royale, Throne of Blood, Yojimbo, Floating Weeds, and pretty much any Kurosawa films.


----------



## yummysasuke (Apr 7, 2006)

Mine's in no order, even though I numbered them 
1 - Infernal Affairs trilogy
2 - Hero
3 - A New Police Story
4 - Howl's Moving Castle (and basically every other ghibli prduction)


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't believe in limiting lists, so these are just a few of my favourites.

Seven Samurai
Spirited Away
Rashomon
House of flying daggers
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

To See List:

Akira Kurosawa films
Takeshi Kitano films
John Woo films
Takashi Miike films
Battle Royale
In the mood for love
Zatoichi
Oldboy
Hero
Taste of tea
etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2006)

Old Boy
Ichi the Killer
Zatoichi meets Yojimbo
Yojimbo
That one Korean movie.. (I forgot the name of it... )


----------



## Vaizard (Apr 7, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Zatoichi meets Yojimbo



I love the blind swordsman movies, especially this one.  You get a big  from me.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 7, 2006)

Not in any particular order

House of flying daggers
Oldboy
Fulltime Killer
Jet Li's Hero
Zatoichi (w00t TCM pwnage lol)
Shaolin Soccer
Kung-Fu Hustle

Man, i need to find a download of Ichi the killer.. . .
Does anime movies count? If so my list is huge T_T


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 7, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> i cant belive that nobody has mentioned infernal affairs! That film is beyond just a great asian film its a great piece of cinema full stop!



Very good point. There's a Korean film that's quite popular but I haven't seen mentioned for a while, 'My Sassy Girl'. Has anyone seen that one, as I've yet to.



			
				NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Not in any particular order
> 
> House of flying daggers
> Oldboy
> ...



Ichi the Killer is another one I missed, it's just Miike having fun (especially in the third act). Thinking about it, if I'd included anime in my list it would have easily doubled. While there's a lot of good series, Studio Ghibli have to be the masters of cinematic anime bar none (I'd go as far as saying animation as a whole).


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Apr 7, 2006)

Old Boy
My Sassy Girl
House of Flying Daggers
Battle Royal
Azumi
JSA
Taewguki
Fighter in the Wind
Shiri
Hero
Cashern
Tokyo Bay shakedown
Zatoichi
Lone Wolf and Cub
Dead or Alive 1 (two and three sucked ass!)
Young and Dangerous 1-6
Time and Tide
Storm Riders
Memories of Murder
A tale of two sisters
Silver Knife
Sex is Zero
Ichi the killer
Kung Fu Hustle
Shaolin Soccer
Seven Samurais
Ran
Blood Throne
Princess Blade
Ong Back


----------



## botoman (Apr 7, 2006)

"My Sassy Girl" is a great movie, although a bit long. It -almost- made me cry (seriously). The "sequel" wasn't as good, but still worth a watch. 

My favorite movies are:

Seven Samurai
My Sassy Girl
New Police Story
Young and the Dangerous (Series)
Kung Fu Hustle
Battle Royale
Zatoichi
Ima Ai ni Yukimasu (Such a sad story!)
Shurayuki Hime (Princess Blade)
The Returner

I don't wanna name too many Kung Fu flicks because the list will probably get too long.


----------



## Dopefish (Apr 12, 2006)

Seven Samurai
Ikiru
Rashomon
Ran
Throne of Blood
Twilight Samurai
Sword of Doom
Ugetsu
Spirited Away
Joint Security Area
Oldboy
Bin-Jip

I love all of Kurosawa's films, but those are my favorites of his. Park Chan-wook is becoming quite popular. I don't think he is as great as I used to, but he is surely one of those directors that I think has incredible potential. Yasujiro Ozu, and Kenji Mizoguchi are the ones I am trying to explore more now.


----------



## Jin (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is a few I like off the top of my head.

Guns & Talks
Volcano High
Battle Royal
Zatoichi
The Princess Blade
Returner
Casshern
Hero
House of flying Daggers
Shinobi - Heart Under the Blade
Seven Swords
My Wife is a Gangster
My Sassy Girl
The Storm Riders
Ong-Bak
The Eye
New Police Story
Kung Fu Hustle
Infernal Affairs
Azumi
Old Boy
The Killers
Hard Boild
Fulltime Killers
A Better Tomorrow
2046


----------



## anbutofu (Apr 12, 2006)

in no particular order:
shiri
battle royale
save the green planet
brother
tae guk ki
friend(chin gu)
seven samurai
twilight samurai
attack the gas station
tai chi master
crouching tiger, hidden dragon
nobody knows

just to name a few...


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Apr 13, 2006)

My list:

Versus
Aragami 
Ong Bak
Tom Yum Goong
Stacy
Alive
Battle Royale
Shaolin Soccer
Kung fu Hustle


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2006)

Audition
Battle Royale
House of Flying Daggers
Hero
Versus
Black Rain
Sonatine
The Returner
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Three Seasons
Zatoichi
Black Rain
My Sassy Girl
tons of classic martial arts films
Great Teacher Onizuka Movie special

I'm sorry but Ichi the Killer sucked for the movie.  So boring.  The anime is better, but manga is best.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 18, 2006)

- Casshern
- Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
- Ichi the Killer

I've had Shinobi on my comp for a while waiting to be burned to DVD too, must watch that soon.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 19, 2006)

Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War
Seven Samurai
Fist of the Dragon
Zatoichi
2009: Lost memories
Shaolin Soccer
Purple Butterfly
Hero

I'm not even going to put Battle Royale on there because it didn't even follow the book very well.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 20, 2006)

No Particular Order:

1. Hero
2. House of Flying Daggers
3. Kung Fu Hustle
4. Memoirs of Geisha
5. Battle Royale
6. Iron Monkey
7. Ong-Bak
8. Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Hiraedd (Apr 23, 2006)

The princess Blade is a good one, and Crouching tiger hidden dragon ofcourse!


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Apr 27, 2006)

moon child
ju-on
a tale of two sisters


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 27, 2006)

Kung Fu Hustle
House of Flying Daggers
Battle Royal
Azumi
Hero
Lone Wolf and Cub
Ichi the killer
Old Boy
Shaolin Soccer
Seven Samurai
Ong Bak
Zatoichi 
Uzumaki 
Once Upon a Time in China #1 (One of Jet Li's best)
Bruce Lee Movies (A lot of them)
Drunken Master's
Police Stories
Jui kuen (Drunken Master spin-offs)
Rumble in the Bronx
Volcanic High (I liked the MTV version better.)

I probably have seen more but its most dominated by samurai/kung-fu movies and sometimes pulp movies.


----------



## Anego (Apr 29, 2006)

iL Mare (Korea)
Jin Roh
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Pachinko: and everybody's happy (INA-JPN)
Fly Me To Polaris
Dare mo Shiranai
Millennium Actress
Arisan! (INA)


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 2, 2006)

Saw Sex is Zero yesterday, hilarious as hell! Lmao XD... It's like a Korean American Pie. 

Anyone know other movies similuar to SIZ?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 2, 2006)

Crouching Tiger
House of FLying
Seven Samurai
Yojimbo
Old Boy
Lady Snowblood


----------



## MrChrono (May 2, 2006)

Asian movies eh?
As with all things, I can't choose, so I'll list all  Although most have been mentioned already;
The Seven Samurai
Rashomon (and a lot more from Akira Kurosawa)
Azumi
Battle Royale (I & II, although II isn't as good as I, i really enjoyed it)
Public Enemy
Infernal Affairs trilogy
Sword In The Moon
Fist of Fury (lots more from Bruce Lee, but not all can be classified as 'Asain')
etc
Most of the movies mentioned in this thread are really good  (From what I've seen that is)


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jul 11, 2006)

I watched Infernal Affairs a couple of weeks ago and I must say that movie is Hollywood top notch material. So...ama...zing!


----------



## conceptz (Jul 11, 2006)

KenmakiNaruto said:
			
		

> Though I gotta say, Hero is really good. Hero in my opinion is one of the best asian movies made.



Quoted for truth.

Fearless was a pretty good Jet Li movie too.

For all you Stephen Chow fans, you should watch "Journey to the West: Pandora's Box." It was one of his best, in my opinion.


----------



## Zouichi (Jul 15, 2006)

Oldboy
Sympathy for Mr Vengeance
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
Electric Dragon 80.000V
Save the Green Planet
Bright Future
Peppermint Candy (for the hysterical karaoke scene)
Friend
CUT
Battle Royale
Musa the Warrior
A Bittersweet Life
Sword of Doom
Survive Style 5
Marebito
The Election


----------



## little nin (Jul 15, 2006)

some of mine off the top of my head,

Zatoichi
Old Boy
Battle Royale
Hero
Akira
Black Jack
Kung Fu Huslte
Twin Warriors
Perfect Blue


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 15, 2006)

here are some good movies

LoneWolf & Cub
Zatoichi
Versus
RedWolf
Tae Guki
Project A
Drunken Master
Ichi The Killer
A Better Tomorrow
The Killer
Sympathy For Mr.Vengeance
Sympathy For Lady Vengeance
Old Boy
Police Story
Story Of Ricky
Ong Bak
Tom Yum Gong
Dead Or Alive
Azumi
once Upon A Time In China
Armour Of God
Iron Monkey
Aragami
Guinea Pig 2 : Flowers Of Flesh & Blood!!!(havent seen the other Guinea pig films   )


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2006)

Ran, Samurai Trilogy, Zatoichi, Shoguns Samurai, Ichi the Killer, Oldboy, Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Ringu, Battle Royale, Gosu, Gojira 1954, Godzilla 1985 and ALl out Monster attack.

In no exact order..........


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

It seems like everyone only likes fighting/action movies.  

Anyways, I've watch many asian films and my list will probably be too long. I'll name a few non-fighting ones...

Men Suddenly In Black (Funny and original show)
Ima, ai ni yukimasu (Touching love story)
Running out of Time (One of the coolest Andy Lau movies)
Ju-On I & II (One of the better horror flicks)
Ringu (Same as above)
A Chinese Odyssey I & II (Stephen Chow, very funny)
My Sassy Girl (Everyone knows this...)


----------



## Insomnia (Jul 20, 2006)

My favorites:
Fulltime Killer (Andy Lau!)
Dragons Forever
New Police Story
Running Out of Time (More Andy Lau!)
Island of Fire 

Yeah...lots of Jackie Chan and Andy Lau mainly.


----------



## Jin (Jul 20, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Volcanic High (I liked the MTV version better.)




That is unforgiveable.......


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 21, 2006)

Jin said:
			
		

> That is unforgiveable.......



Either way it was a pretty lousy movie. It's a shame because with the budget they could have really done a good job.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Either way it was a pretty lousy movie. It's a shame because with the budget they could have really done a good job.


Agreed. The plot is stupid and even the fights are cheesy. I think the only saving grace of the movie is Kwon Sang Woo's awesomeness.


----------



## az0r (Jul 24, 2006)

Fight back to School
Young and dangerous
Initail D live Movie
Gen-X Cops
Shinobi

all Cantonese(im cantonese) exepct Shinboi thats japanese


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 24, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Fight back to School
> Young and dangerous
> Initail D live Movie
> Gen-X Cops
> ...


I'm a Initial D fan but I find the live action movie to be really sucky. =/


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 25, 2006)

I liked The Myth, A Chinese Tall Story, and 49 Days.
not because they were greaet movies but because yours truly was personally involved with the production of the legit Hong Kong releases of the DVD for all 3 movies.



go buy them all!  make me more money, dammit!  lol!
btw, i'm not kidding.  Jackie Chan has even personally thanked me for working on "The Myth".  his autograph on my boxset dvd says it all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2006)

New Police story was good? Cool!

I am about to see Takashi Miike's Izo, about a murdering Samurai(Yay!) hopefully it will be good.

I reccomend Infernal Affairs if you like non-fighting Asian films.


----------



## Jin (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, Ive seen Infernal Affairs 1 and 2. But the thired one i got doesnt have working subs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2006)

*List of notable Asian cinema*

For anyone interested in Asian cinema and wants to watch a few good movies.

Japan
-Battle Royale
-Ringu
-Casshern
-Suicide Circle
-Ichi the Killer (Koroshiya 1)
-Zatoichi
-Shichinin no Samurai (Seven Samurai)
-Dead or Alive
-versus
-Azumi
-Aragami
-LoneWolf & Cub
-Guinea Pig
-The Twilight Samurai
-Ima Ai Ni Yukimasu
-The Returner
-Rashomon
-Yojimbo
-Kagemusha
-Ikiru
-Ran
-Yume 

Korea
-Failan
-My Sassy Girl
-Friend
-Sympathy for Mr.Vengeance
-Old Boy
-Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
-Il Mare
-Fighter In The Wind
-Crying Fist
-Bad Guy
-Tae Guk Gi (sp?)
-Sex Is Zero (Saekjeuk shigong)
-Arahan (Arahan jangpung daejakjeon)

Hong Kong
-Hero
-Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
-Chungking Express
-The Legend of Fong-Sai-Yuk
-Iron Monkey
-Once Upon a Time in China II
-The God of Gamblers
-In the Mood for Love
-Seven Swords
-Young and the Dangerous
-SPL
-Fearless
-Fulltime Killer
-Infernal Affairs
-Infernal Affairs II
-Infernal Affairs III
-Lost in Time
-Swordsman II
-Shaolin Soccer
-Once Upon A Time In China I
-Project A
-Red Wolf
-Police Story
-Ninja In The Dragon's Den
-The Killer
-A Better Tomorrow
-Hard Boiled
-You Shoot, I Shoot
-AV
-Men Suddenly in Black
-2046

China
-Raise the Red Lantern

Thailand
-Ong-Bak
-Bang Rajan

Any one want to add on?


----------



## Twizted (Aug 2, 2006)

You can add Casshern, Suicide Circle, Ichi the Killer (Koroshiya 1), Zatoichi, and Shichinin no Samurai (Seven Samurai) to the Japanese section.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 2, 2006)

you can add these

Japan:
-Dead Or Alive
-versus
-Azumi
-Aragami
-LoneWolf & Cub
-Guinea Pig serie

Korea:
-Sympathy for Mr.Vengeance
-Old Boy
-Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
-Fighter In The Wind
-Crying Fist

Hong Kong:
-Once Upon A Time In China I
-Project A
-Red Wolf
-Police Story
-Ninja In The Dragon's Den
-The Killer
-A Better Tomorrow
-Hard Boiled


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2006)

What year for Zatoichi? Is it the one played by Beat Takeshi?

And I can't believe I forgot to add in Seven Samurai. . .


----------



## Coconut (Aug 3, 2006)

Infernal Affairs II & III


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 3, 2006)

One of my favorite Korean movies is Bad Guy


----------



## Shogun (Aug 3, 2006)

for japan add: the twilight samurai, that was a classic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

Additions made.

IMO, Infernal Affairs II and III were disappointing compared to the first. . .


----------



## botoman (Aug 3, 2006)

These are good too

Japanese:
Ima Ai Ni Yukimasu
The Returner

Hong Kong/ China:
Seven Swords
Young and the Dangerous
Fearless
Fulltime Killer

Korean:
Tae Guk Gi (sp?)


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 3, 2006)

no one mentioned "You Shoot, I Shoot", "AV" and "Men Suddenly in Black".
Director Pang Ho-Cheung's comedies are priceless.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 4, 2006)

I think you can add in SPL under Hong Kong movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2006)

_no one mentioned "You Shoot, I Shoot", "AV" and "Men Suddenly in Black".
Director Pang Ho-Cheung's comedies are priceless._

Which movies come from which country?


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 5, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> _no one mentioned "You Shoot, I Shoot", "AV" and "Men Suddenly in Black".
> Director Pang Ho-Cheung's comedies are priceless._
> 
> Which movies come from which country?



hong kong.
do your research.


----------



## Zireael (Aug 5, 2006)

You can add these films:

Korea:
Sex Is Zero (Saekjeuk shigong)
Arahan (Arahan jangpung daejakjeon)


----------



## Oujisama (Aug 5, 2006)

Jet Li's latest and last movie was very good imo. Fearless in english. Thailand isnt apart of the asian tigers but they made one very good movie, Ong Bak. Yes i like martial arts movies, its my favorite genre.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 5, 2006)

dont know if u want to include thailand
but Ong-Bak and Bang Rajan were awesome movies


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 7, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> What year for Zatoichi? Is it the one played by Beat Takeshi?


yeah the remake,havent seen all the other Zatoichi films yet


----------



## sukapesta (Aug 7, 2006)

uhh anything by akira kurosawa is pretty much a masterpiece...
other than shichinin no samurai...  rashomon, yojimbo, kagemusha, ikiru, ran and yume are among my favorites...

and i would add 2046 and raise the red lantern (i'm not sure where this is from actually) in the hong kong section...

for korean...  i don't know i like their romances, and considering the majority of narutoforum members are guys, i dunno...  just in case, though, i think both il mare and a moment to remember have good storylines and are beautifully shot...


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 7, 2006)

sukapesta said:
			
		

> uhh anything by akira kurosawa is pretty much a
> and i would add 2046 and raise the red lantern (i'm not sure where this is from actually) in the hong kong section...



raise the red lantern is from mainland china.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2006)

List updated.


----------



## tinlunlau (Aug 14, 2006)

"Isabella" was kinda disappointing coming from Pang Ho-Cheong (the director of movies like "AV", "Men Suddenly in Black" and etc.  he also wrote "Fulltime Killer").

it's not the dark comedy you'd come to expect from him.  it felt more like a Wong Kar-Wai style film.  anyway, i hope his next movie will go back to his roots.  we need more comedies!  i wish he continued on making the sequel for "Men Suddenly in Black" coming next month but he got replaced by a female director for the sequel.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey just created this thread to get recommendations on any good old or new Asian movies (Japaneses/Korean/Chinese)

Genre; any (gangster/thriller/horror/comedy etc)

Heres my favorites

Internal Affair
Young & Dangerous series
Winners & sinners
City Hunter


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 13, 2009)

*Favorite asian film / movies*

Lol No love here. 
I'll just a few of the ones I've enjoyed.
*Chinese movies*


Chunking express
Fallen Angels
Crouching Tigers Hidden Dragons (not sure if this qualifies as Chinese, since it was directed under Hollywood? Correct me if I'm wrong)
Other stuff I forget recalling...
*Korean Movies
*

TaeGukGi (Brotherhood of War)
Joint Security Area
The Host
My sassy girl
Old Boy
Dirty carnival
other shit i don't recall... Lol
*Japanese movies*


tba...


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 15, 2009)

Aqua Timez said:


> Lol No love here.
> 
> [*]Crouching Tigers Hidden Dragons (not sure if this qualifies as Chinese, since it was directed under Hollywood? Correct me if I'm wrong)



This does qualify as Chinese.  Ang Lee is ethnically Chinese, isn't he?
Difference is, "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" was a co-production between Edko Films and Sony-Columbia Pictures.  So yes, it was Hollywood financed if that is what you are referring to.

By the way, I just saw director Soi Cheang's "Accident" last night and thought it was a fantastic psychological thriller.  Who woulda knew that a group of hitmen can kill people and make these deaths look like an accident?

The hong kong remake of "Cellular" (yeah...that jason statham flick) was pretty decent too.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

Red Cliff. It's a war epic directed by John Woo, and starring Tony Leung, Takeshi Kaneshiro among others. This film is really a must watch.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember watching Sha Po Lang a few years ago. That was a marvelous movie, despite it being incredibly sad. Some beautifully choreographed fight scenes, a good ensemble for the cast and some great acting.


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 15, 2009)

When the last time that hollywood made a movie that starred asians that wasn't offensive or sterotype. Although Croughing Hidden Tiger was good but serioulsy what else.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 15, 2009)

I grew up watching Hong Kong movies. There were a lot of decent Cantonese movies back in the 90's. Stephen Chow's comedies, Jet Li's Wong Fei Hung series, Hui Brothers' Mad Mission series, Happy Ghost series, Kung Fu flicks, Jiang Shi (chinese zombies) flicks,  etc. etc. But most of the Hong Kong movies now suck. D:


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 15, 2009)

Johnnie To's "Vengeance" was also pretty good.  I saw it on the big screen at the Toronto Filmfest last September.  I even managed to meet the man...twice in the same week...

(I'm referring to Johnnie To himself.)


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2009)

samurai 7 and house of flying daggers,  crouching tiger hidden dragon. death note 1 and 2, Godzilla, drunken master


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

Some of the ones I have recently watched:

Election
The Promise
2046
Infernal Affairs 2
Seven Swords
Oldboy
Triad Election
Battle Royale
Hardboiled
Exiled
Mad Detective
One Nite in Mongkok
Flashpoint
Initial D


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

I watched kamikaze Girls the other day, strange but decent movie.



> But most of the Hong Kong movies now suck.



Both Hong Kong and Japanese cinema has been mediocre for the last 5 years for some reason. Korean cinema on the other hand has been getting better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2009)

Ew, ew, ew. Somebody said "City Hunter" was good. I hate that movie. It is easily Jackie CHan's worst movie and for awhile, it stopped my fan status(I had to watch Police Story 1 and 2 to get it back). 

As for me....in no order.

1) Audition
2) Fearless
3) The Host
4) Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
5) Gojira(the original Godzilla)
6) Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters all out Attack
7) Death Note 1 and 2.
8) Battle Royale
9) The Magnificent Butcher
10) Duel to the Death
11) Red Lion
12) Zatoichi( a few of them)
13) Shoguns Samurai

Many more.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 15, 2009)

Fighter in the Wind
Friend
Old Boy
A Bittersweet Life
Taegukgi
Joint Security Area


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> Somebody said "City Hunter" was good. I hate that movie.



Hey Jackie Chan as Chun Li=epic win



> 7) Death Note 1 and 2.
> 8) Battle Royale



I think those should be the other way round


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2009)

As said, my list wasnt in order. Either way, Battle Royale doesn't do as much for me as it used to. When I first saw it, I was amazed. The 2nd time, I realized how bad some of the acting was. It's a good film, but not really great......especially compared to the book.

And while the Street Fighter bit was the best thing in the movie(some of the sets in general were kind of cool), they are simply candy sprinkles in a big pile of dog shit.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 15, 2009)

Ju-on *hands down**


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 15, 2009)

Enough with the "what's your favorite asian film" questions.  
I am waiting for this!!!!!!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2009)

Death Note live action movies are lame. The adaptation is horrible. The actor who played Light sucks.




Ennoea said:


> Both Hong Kong and Japanese cinema has been mediocre for the last 5 years for some reason.



The golden era of Hong Kong cinema is over. The Hong Kong film industry right now is as good as dead. Most of the great movie stars had either retired, emigrated, or left for the more profitable Mainland market or the more glorious Hollywood. Many of the new faces in the industry are either models or beauty queens who know nothing about acting. The movie scipts are incredibly shallow. The CG effects are unbearable to watch. The young actors are just eye-candies who walk around like zombies and speak like robots. There is neither future nor hope for the Hong Kong movies.




> Election




Election = Hak se wui? Wtf. I had seen some DVD put it as Black Society.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh yeah can't forget Shichinin no Samurai 

Best Japanese movie I've seen (haven't seen that many..mostly anime movies)


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 16, 2009)

Summo Hung in his prime was classic

Theres a movie that i recall, with him wearing a yellow spandex


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2009)

the Death Note movies were awesome! The guy who does Light was near-perfect. He aint the best actor out there(as shown in Battle Royale), but he does have charisma.

And yes, Sammo Hung in his prime was badass. The Magnificent Butcher is one of the best kung fu movies out there. As for the one you're asking about, maybe it was "Enter the Fat Dragon".


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2009)

the guy who played light was not that good. but the guy who played L was awesome. he got it almost perfectly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's your silly recommendations:

*Genre: Old Samurai Movies*

Yojimbo
Sanjuro
Samurai Trilogy
Sword of Doom
Zatoichi - *all of them*
Hanzo the Razor - all three of them
Rashomon
The Seven Samurai


*Thrillers*

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
Old Boy
Sympathy for Mrs. Vengeance
Full Time Killer

*Weird Shit*

Ichi The Killer
Save the Green Planet!
I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK


That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

The first Death Note was bareable even as a manga fan myself, but the second one was incredibly dull and boring. Only the ending was decent, for instance Light's punishment. Both were forgettable movies.

Sammo Hung was incredible in SPL and that was around 4 years back. 

The last great Martial Arts movies were Ong Bak 1 and 2. Shame the main guy has the charisma of a spoon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here's your silly recommendations:
> 
> *Genre: Old Samurai Movies*
> 
> ...



For some reason, I'm not a big fan of "Sword of Doom". I didn't like the ending. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance was alright, but not as good as the others.

I do love all the Zatoich films though. Well, not really.....I like most, and oddly, I cant think of any that I really disliked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

I liked Sword of Doom in spite of the semi-unsatisfying ending. Then again, I like just about any Samurai movies. And despite Lady Vengeance being the worst of the trilogy, it's still part of the trilogy and warrants a view at least. It wasn't bad by any means.

I'm sure there were a few uninspired ones towards the end that were made just for money, but I probably didn't see those ones. I even enjoyed the new one. Bonus goes to Yojimbo Meets Zatoichi.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

> Ichi The Killer
> *Save the Green Planet!*
> I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK



Haven't seen that one but I love the other two, Im a Cyborg might not be a great movie technically but its different and I just love weird Asian movies for some reason.

Anyone else watched Memories of Matsuko, really good movie, one of the best movies to have come out of Japan.


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 16, 2009)

i await for the day of michael fitzgerald wong to make another sdu flick. 
michael wong even sounded interested in making another one.  i asked him personally.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2009)

Most films with Carter Wong, Mark/Jack Long.



shadowlords said:


> A Bittersweet Life


I'm not sure if I actually liek this film. The premise makes me want to kill people, although the main guy is pretty good.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 16, 2009)

I loved Red Cliff. It was a great movie with lots of action and really cool scenes. I recommend some horror movies like Thirst which I really liked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Sword of Doom in spite of the semi-unsatisfying ending. Then again, I like just about any Samurai movies. And despite Lady Vengeance being the worst of the trilogy, it's still part of the trilogy and warrants a view at least. It wasn't bad by any means.
> 
> I'm sure there were a few uninspired ones towards the end that were made just for money, but I probably didn't see those ones. I even enjoyed the new one. Bonus goes to Yojimbo Meets Zatoichi.



Yeah, Yojimbo Meets Zatoichi was awesome.

I also loved "Zatoichi's Pilgrimage", which hasnt officially been released in the U.S, as well as the first.

The rest are 2-3 star movies. Overall, they're pretty good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't wait for a Battle Royale staring Will Smith and Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

> I'm not sure if I actually liek this film. The premise makes me want to kill people, although the main guy is pretty good.



But the premise is really good


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2009)

You mean two men who are deadly loyal to each other would attempt to torture and murder each other because of some chick? Then the boss guy prolongs the torture just to get his most faithful servant to admit he has feelings for this girl just to torture him some more? All at the same time the girl doesn't give  a shit about either of them? No thanks. I love romance films, but this one left me rather unsatisfied. If the interactions/love were better developed then maybe I would like it more.

But that is just my opinion, not that it matters to you or anyone at all.


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 16, 2009)

It's been like ages since Andy Lau starred in a movie.  His last one (Look For A Star) sucked and his next big movie (Future X-Cops) doesn't look so promising.  If anyone's seen pics from this "Future X-Cops", it should be noted that Andy Lau is dressed up like Megaman here.  This is a Wong Jing movie so stupidity is expected.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2009)

tinlunlau said:


> This is a Wong Jing movie so stupidity is expected.



He has got to be the most productive director in Hong Kong. In his prime, he could make 10 movies in one year. 

I miss the HK comedies that came out every year during the Chinese New Year back in the 90's. A lot of them were gold. They really brought a lot of laughter into our homes.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 17, 2009)

The Korean film _Friend_ is really good.


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 17, 2009)

Yasha said:


> He has got to be the most productive director in Hong Kong. In his prime, he could make 10 movies in one year.
> 
> I miss the HK comedies that came out every year during the Chinese New Year back in the 90's. A lot of them were gold. They really brought a lot of laughter into our homes.



I mean, don't get me wrong.  Wong Jing has his fair share of good movies too.  This year's "I Corrupt All Cops" was actually pretty decent.  But then, he had to ruin his track record with "In His Majesty's Royal Service" (i think that was the title) starring Louis Koo, Barbie Hsu and Sandra Ng.  If you've seen this movie, you'll know exactly how stupid it was.  A friend of mine was actually signed to Wong Jing's management company for a while.  In fact, she even played one of Eason Chan's wives in "I Corrupt All Cops".  She tells me that he's a very focused man when it comes to work but is a pretty nice guy off the set.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 17, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> You mean one man who was deadly loyal to his boss and attempted to torture and murder each other because of some chick? Then the boss guy prolongs the torture just to get his most faithful servant to admit he has feelings for this girl in order to make him understand why he is being punished (disloyalty, lying, and disobedience)? All at the same time the girl doesn't give  a shit about either of them?



Fixed! But yeah you are right the girl was kind of just there to make a reason for violence but the camera work, acting, and direction were all top notch stuff

On topic Full Time Killer is good stuff as well.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmmmm some of my favorites are

Internal Affairs
Jackie Chan's Who Am I
Legend of the Drunken Master
Once Upon A Time in China 1-3
Fearless
Hero
Crouching Tiger
Fighter in the Wind
Tiger Shark
Mad Detective
Ong Bak
The Protector
Chocolate
Iron Monkey
The Returner
Yojimbo
Seven Samurai
Akira
Suicide Girls
Crow Zero 1-2
Train Man (one of the greatest movies ever)
Hmmm i have more but its escaping me at the moment


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Thread is useless without Gene


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2009)

Just finished watching Xin Bu Liao Qing (新不了情）aka C'est la vie, mon chéri. One of the best movies ever made in Hong Kong. A real tearjerker. Love Anita Yuen so much.

Another must-watch is Nu Ren Si Shi (女人四十）aka Summer Snow. Also a tearjerker. It's about taking care of old people with Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2009)

Haven't seen many but I love asian cinema, ought to see more of it but short on time lately..But let's see

The host: Believe it's korean, about this monster in a river. Awesome movie and especially the main actor is great and hilarious 

Death note 1: realy liked it eventhough it was not as in the mangas but I can't find number 2 here in Belgium wich totally annoys me off because I realy want to see it!

Nobody Knows: Japanese movie about some kids that get abandoned by their mother and have to live on their own in a small flat in tokyo. Beautiful movie.

And others like House of flying daggers, hero, the grudge and those famous stuff.

What I want to see still: Death note 2!!! , old boy, red cliff

And this Battle royale movie seems pretty interesting also


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2009)

Speaking of Death Note, no one has mentioned DN3, the one that focuses on L. Is that any good?


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 17, 2009)

I really don't know of any...

Why are you looking at my set?  Oh - the Shaw Bros. stuff  Yeah - good fun!


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Nov 17, 2009)

I'MA LIKE NAME SOME CHICK FLICKS OR SOMETHING. ... A Millionaire's First love? LOL kor~ <3


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Speaking of Death Note, no one has mentioned DN3, the one that focuses on L. Is that any good?



If it's called L, change the world. Then I'm reading the book right now and i'm liking it so far


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Just finished watching Xin Bu Liao Qing (新不了情）aka C'est la vie, mon ch?ri. One of the best movies ever made in Hong Kong. A real tearjerker. Love Anita Yuen so much.
> 
> Another must-watch is Nu Ren Si Shi (女人四十）aka Summer Snow. Also a tearjerker. It's about taking care of old people with Alzheimer's disease.



Xin Bu Liao Qing is a great movie.  One of Derek Yee's best movies.  In fact, most of his movies that came afterwards (except "Drink Drank Drunk") were amazing.  Including his latest "Shinjuku Incident".

And Summer Snow starred the late great Roy Chiao as the old guy with alzheimer.  Roy Chiao was also well known as one of the main bad guys in Indiana Jones.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

> I'MA LIKE NAME SOME CHICK FLICKS OR SOMETHING. ... A Millionaire's First love? LOL kor~ <3



It a rip off of A walk to remember, its still decent tho, if alittle melodramatic.


----------

